# New Beretta Gun



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

Not a handgun, but interesting. The new RX4 carbine in .223. I'm not into the look of the calapsable stock, but I kind of like the sporter model.
I'm really tempted to get a semi-auto carbine so I'm happy any time they add a new one to that piece of the market. As much as I love the challenge of shooting accurately with a handgun there are times when a rifle is just a better option. I wish they'd let us have ARs in California.

http://www.berettausa.com/product/spotlight/6_ of spotlight_semiauto-rifle_Rx4Storm.cfm


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Its a ugly little thing, think I'll just stick to my Storm she does me just fine. After all when or if I need a .223 I'll go for my AR before anything else.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry hit the wrong button - didn't mean to post again


----------

